# 55 gallon turtle tank



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm setting up a 55 gallon aquarium for some of my turtles at my school. As of now, I have about a dozen goldfish(feeders), 2 crawfish(cleanup) and a 4 inch male painted and a 3-4 inch snapper. I already know the answer will prolly be no, but are there any species of fish that I can keep with them? The turtles are well fed with feeders, frozen foods, and pellets. nothing too small, and it has to be cheap. I was thinking about maybe a pair of convicts. There aren't very many plants(total of 5), but I"m putting quite a bit of rock. Any suggestions?


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

um, ive heardo f alot of people putting whiteclouds or sumthing small and fast in there turtle tank


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

I wouldn't want to try white clouds just because they are so small. I'm looking for something larger, possibly a cichlid.

I think I may just get a pair of convicts and try my luck.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Any other thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Fish=food to turtles so I wouldn't put anything in with them.

Plus turtles produce ALOT of waste and adding fish to the tank just adds to that. If you want to keep them healthy, leave them by themselves.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

eh. I'd go with jstonemore20, but DONT get convicts. If anything, get something fast, even if its small, if its fast doesnt matter the size. try danios the 3inch ones. they sometimes come in colors (different ones). My teacher has 1 with her turtles, they leave it alone and its way to fast. 

Other then that, don't put anything bigger then 4 inches it will prob be big and not be able to escape the turtles. Just browse your local fish store :X!


Get something Small and darty (darts fast if in danger)


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

this post is over 8 months old. PLEASE don't bring up old threads


----------

